# Livery Wanted for 2 Horses



## Harley122 (8 January 2017)

Hi, 

I am looking for DIY/ assisted DIY livery for my two geldings ideally within a 30 minute drive from Poynton. I would need all year turnout (preferably in small goups)and an arena, don't mind if it's a private yard and or livery yard.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## LHIS (9 January 2017)

I recently visited Nelsons livery yard in Higher Poynton, they have everything you need.  Also Adlington Equestrian Centre is in that area too, and that has some very good facilities.  Both might be worth a visit.  I also have a contact who had 3 stables to rent, with a few acres, just outside of Prestbury.  No school but good hacking I was told.


----------



## Harley122 (10 January 2017)

Do you know if Nelsons livery has any vacancies, I put my name on their waiting list a while ago when it was full? Unfortunately Adlington isn't suitable as I can't lead one of my horses down the road to turn out.


----------



## LHIS (11 January 2017)

They had maybe 2 coming up when I went to see them, but only if the lady who had called dibs on them changed her mind (she was relocating from France I think).  Best bet is giving them a ring.  There's another thread on this board re. livery in the Wilmslow/Chelford/Alderley areas which will list some yards within your 30 min radius.
Have a look at Gollings, they're on the outskirts of Prestbury on the right side for you.


----------

